# Golfo Di Castellammare



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Berthed at Genoa (diga Foranea of the harbour)near GOLFO DI AUGUSTA and the Liberty MICHIKO(see tramp thread ) 1967 before her scrapping.


----------

